# Gentoo per Netzwerk booten?

## ConiKost

Hallo!

Ist sowas machbar?

Jede moderne Netzwerkkarte kann ja mittels UPX oder wie das heißt nen System per Netzwerk booten?

Kann ich auf Gentoo ein Linuximage ablegen, welches ich mit meinem normalen Windows Rechner booten könnte?

Ist das machbar?

----------

## LunX

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/altinstall.xml

evtl. interessant.

Gruß

Lunx

----------

## dakjo

Ja ist machbar, entweder deine NIC kann PXE oder die benutzt ne bootdiskette.

Schau dir einfach mal das http://wiki.ltsp.org/twiki/bin/view/Ltsp/WebHome an.

----------

## Hypfvieh

Du meinst also das System diskless laden? das trifft sich gut ^^ (is mein abschlussprojekt für die lehre ^^)

Das ist problemlos möglich. Ich habs selber so gebastelt das ich das auf 50+ Clients gleichzeitig laden kann. Ist ein wenig gefrickel.

Wenn du es über pxeboot machen willst, brauchst nen funzenden tftp Server und evtl nen funzenden dhcp (habs bisher nie ohne DHCP versucht). Des weiteren musst du im Kernel booten via NFS aktivieren.

Networking -> 

		Networking options ->

					 --- TCP/IP networking 

						-> <*> IP: Kernel level autoconfiguration

							-> <*> IP: DHCP support

							-> <*> IP: BOOTP support

File Systems ->

		 Network File Systems ->

					      [*] NFS Filesystem support 

					      [*] Provide NFSv3 client support

					      -> [*] Provide NFSv4 client support

					      [*] NFS server support

					          [*] Provide NFSv3 server support

					          [*] Provide NFSv4 server support

				      	      [*] Root Filesystem on NFS  

damit wäre der Kernel nfs-bootfähig. Natürlich musst du auch NFS Client und Server funktionen einbauen.

wenn du pxeboot installiert hast sieht die config in pxelinux.cfg/default so aus:

PROMPT 1

DEFAULT net

TIMEOUT 1

label net

        KERNEL bzImage

        append ip=dhcp root=/dev/nfs rootpath=10.2.2.1:/nfsroot/gentoodlc

        ipappend 1

den Kernel (in diesem Fall bzImage) kopierst ins /tftpboot verzeichnis. Die Pfadangaben musst natürlich korrigieren, genauso wie die IP. 

Dann brauchst noch nen "normales" Gentoo in nem NFS share (im beispiel auf dem server 10.2.2.1 im Verzeichnis /nfsroot/gentoodlc) das wird dann gebootet. Wichtig ist das die fstab in diesem Gentoo auf die NFS shares verweist und nicht auf die Festplatte, da es die im Client nicht gibt. 

Das wars in kurzfassung. Falls interesse besteht werde ich die komplett Doku (sobald sie fertig ist) ins Diskussionsforum stellen.

----------

## tost

 *Quote:*   

> Das wars in kurzfassung. Falls interesse besteht werde ich die komplett Doku (sobald sie fertig ist) ins Diskussionsforum stellen.

 

Ich denke eher die Dokumentationssektion und das Wiki freuen sich bereits auf den Artikel..

----------

## dertobi123

 *Hypfvieh wrote:*   

> Du meinst also das System diskless laden? das trifft sich gut ^^ (is mein abschlussprojekt für die lehre ^^) [...] Wenn du es über pxeboot machen willst, brauchst nen funzenden tftp Server und evtl nen funzenden dhcp (habs bisher nie ohne DHCP versucht). [...]

 

Wenn das dein Abschlussprojekt ist (FISI Winter 06/07?), solltest du dich noch ein wenig damit beschäftigen, wie der Bootvorgang bei PXE nun wirklich funktioniert - sonst verschenkst du spätestens beim Fachgespräch Punkte ...

Achja, Wortwahl! "funzen" gibts bei Script- und Gaming-Kiddies - bei FISIs nennt sich sowas "funktionieren"   :Cool: 

----------

## b3cks

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

>  *Hypfvieh wrote:*   Du meinst also das System diskless laden? das trifft sich gut ^^ (is mein abschlussprojekt für die lehre ^^) [...] Wenn du es über pxeboot machen willst, brauchst nen funzenden tftp Server und evtl nen funzenden dhcp (habs bisher nie ohne DHCP versucht). [...] 
> 
> Wenn das dein Abschlussprojekt ist (FISI Winter 06/07?), solltest du dich noch ein wenig damit beschäftigen, wie der Bootvorgang bei PXE nun wirklich funktioniert - sonst verschenkst du spätestens beim Fachgespräch Punkte ...

 

Man kann auch einfach darauf spekulieren, dass im Fachgespräch keiner Ahnung von PXE hat. ^^

SFOT!

----------

## Hypfvieh

Wenn ich alles ins Projekt aufnehmen würde, wäre es zuviel. Ich mein allein das umbasteln auf Diskless + Anpassung auf ein bestehendes Abrechnungssystem eines Internet Cafes würden schon deutlich mehr Zeit als die 35 Arbeitsstunden für Projekt verbrauchen. Da ich aber trotz allem das Zeug machen muss, werd ich halt einige Sachen in der Doku kürzen (zumindest in der IHK Version  :Very Happy: ). 

Achja, ich bin auch kein FISI sondern ITSE  :Smile: 

----------

## b3cks

 *Hypfvieh wrote:*   

> Wenn ich alles ins Projekt aufnehmen würde, wäre es zuviel. Ich mein allein das umbasteln auf Diskless + Anpassung auf ein bestehendes Abrechnungssystem eines Internet Cafes würden schon deutlich mehr Zeit als die 35 Arbeitsstunden für Projekt verbrauchen. Da ich aber trotz allem das Zeug machen muss, werd ich halt einige Sachen in der Doku kürzen (zumindest in der IHK Version ). 
> 
> Achja, ich bin auch kein FISI sondern ITSE 

 

Nur als Tipp: Kürze bloß nicht zu viel! Alles was einem Unwissenden, also auch den Prüfern, als unklar erscheint, um den Zusammenhang und das Projekt an sich zu verstehen, gibt abzüge! Pingelige Details brauchst du nicht wissen, es schadet aber nicht, wenn diese sauber im Glossar erklärt sind (sofern sie eine Rolle spielen).

----------

## ConiKost

Ich danke euch erstmal!

Aber ich verstehe das doch so richtig, oder?

Das ganze soll dann so funktionieren? 

Gentoo Server <- Auf dem ist Gentoo installiert, und z.B. in /diskless/conikost wird ein 2tes Gentoo installiert, welches ich per netzwerk booten kann, ja?

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

ich wuerde auch gerne Gentoo via Netzwerkbooten.

Ich habe versucht einen entsprechenden Artikel in Wiki zu finden.

Wie waere ist nach dem erstellen des Artikel mit einem Link?

Gruss Joerg

----------

